# I’m back in Vw after 16 years. Here’s my 2022 r line



## jettasnomore (Apr 2, 2006)

Here’s my 2022 Tiguan sel r line. I just finished the upgrades last weekend. 3sdm 20x10.5 et 27, h&r ultra lows, Cts downpipe , turbo elbow, intake and apr charge pipes. Still waiting on that tune and mods will be completed. Well until I get the itch to rip apart the interior because that’s what I do for a living. Going to take some better pics with my other car this weekend. Glad to be back!!


----------



## tavitopr (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking great! Really like your setup!
I have an Oryx White SEL as well, going to be installing suspension soon, looking for wheels.


----------



## Plane_mk6 (10 mo ago)

jettasnomore said:


> Here’s my 2022 Tiguan sel r line. I just finished the upgrades last weekend. 3sdm 20x10.5 et 27, h&r ultra lows, Cts downpipe , turbo elbow, intake and apr charge pipes. Still waiting on that tune and mods will be completed. Well until I get the itch to rip apart the interior because that’s what I do for a living. Going to take some better pics with my other car this weekend. Glad to be back!!
> View attachment 159584


This looks so nice !! Do you have an IG so I can follow you ?


----------



## Plane_mk6 (10 mo ago)

tavitopr said:


> Looking great! Really like your setup!
> I have an Oryx White SEL as well, going to be installing suspension soon, looking for wheels.


What suspension are you going with ? I just got my SEL RLine and I am going to go the bagged route. Psi struts with Airlift management


----------



## jmdfd415 (10 mo ago)

looks real good! congrats!


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

What tire size? I was going to run 20 by 9 with 35 offset and 255/40, Just wondering what tire size you did and what you think of your setup. Thanks


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Just curious about how did the lowering affected your headlight aim/leveling, I lowered my MK7 with AFS years ago and I had to re-aim and calibrate my headlights. I'm itching to lower my 22' SEL R-Line to the same height as the R Tiguan.


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

Keep sharing as you progress with your car and mods. Or if you want show off some more angles 😉


----------



## tavitopr (Apr 14, 2008)

Plane_mk6 said:


> What suspension are you going with ? I just got my SEL RLine and I am going to go the bagged route. Psi struts with Airlift management


Bagged too, Airlift everything though


----------



## alexc93 (Jun 17, 2018)

Lovely Tiguan! Picking up my mrs' Tiguan SEL R-Line this week and seeing what options are out there. How do you like the ultra-lows?


----------

